# GT: Game 43- Clippers @ Magic 2/1



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.









Weds Feb 1
4:00 PM
TV: FSN2, NBALP
</center>


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Hopefully Clips win and someones here to post the GT cuz I won't be here due to it bein my BDAY :cheers:

EDIT: It's also Waltahsssssssss bday


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

HAHAHAHA SUCK **** You have the same Bday as Waltah
My question is: What would you get Waltah for his birthday?

Myself, probably the latest edition of Scrabble, no joke about his play there- just a thoughtful gift....


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bet on the game here:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=238401


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

I will be shocked if the Clips drop this one... the Clips are overall a much better team and after a strong showing against Miami there's no reason why they should lose to Orlando.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

look for francis to have a big game to get back at mobley for allowing francis' stuff to be stolen from mobley's house.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clips need this game! IMO this game might just determine the rest of the road trip for the Clips


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> Clips need this game! IMO this game might just determine the rest of the road trip for the Clips


i agree. i think they need to come back fierce after that tough loss, but well played game, at miami. if everyone played their part like they did in our 5 game streak, we'll be fine. and look for singleton to step it up a notch cuz he should be integrated into the offense more after his display on monday


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

I cant imagine what the scouting report will say on singleton. It probably changes every game. First, he probably had no scouting report. Then it probably said, box this guy out at all times, but dont worry about much else since he cant defend, shoot, or dribble. Then after his second performance against denver, it probably said watch out for this guy's energetic defense. Then after yesterday it probably says, dont leave him with an open jump shot. 

Lets see singleton get 20 and 10 at orlando!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I believe Nelson and Hill are both injured so they might miss this game.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

damn we have to win this one.....

man this is a type of team we are supposed to beat....


losing games like this are the ones that get me pissed so i hope it wont happen 

games against teams under 500, or just at , shouldnt even be close..............


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell, Mobley, Singleton, Brand, Kaman vs. Francis, Stevenson, Turkoglu, Howard, Battie


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Howard wins the tap.

Howard on the layup gets fouled by Brand.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand misses.

Howard scores over Kaman.

Brand this time scores on the nice layup.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Battie misses, rebound Singleton.

Singleton with the air ball.

Turkogu with a long 2.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Battie scores now.

Brand with a FT line jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell with a REAL tough jumper as he got fouled and made the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell to Singleton for the score.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Franchise scores.

Cassell misses an easy one.

Kaman grabs the Magic miss and scores on the other end.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Battie misses, Kaman rebound.

Brand drives misses but gets fouled.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman blocks the crap out of Howard.

Cassell with his patent jumper.

Timeout by the Magic, Clips up 5, 15-10..


----------



## CLIPSFAN89 (Oct 12, 2005)

can you post the scores also? Thanks


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

CLIPSFAN89 said:


> can you post the scores also? Thanks


Sure.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Howard with a monster dunk off of the offensive rebound.

Mobley hits the jumpers.

Clippers 17-12


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand and Kaman both block Stevenson.

Stevenson misses, rebound Brand.

Brand misses.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand rebounds the Magic miss.

Singleton misses.

Franchis misses.
Brand makes it.

Clips up, 19-12.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman blocks Howard again.

Cassell breaks Franchis and scores.

Clips up 21-12.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Singleton grabs the Magic miss.

Brand misses the tough jumper.

Dooling is in for the Magic.

Battie scores on the hooks shot.

Clips up 21-14


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman scores on the post up by banking it in.

Timeout by the Clippers.

Clips up, 23-14.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Pretty solid so far, although it looked a little shaky at the beginning. I hope that the Clippers can put this game out of reach in the third quarter, because that's the level they should be playing at. I guess we'll see.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Franchis misses.

Dooling scores.

Mobley misses.

Howard with the dunk.

Clips up, 23-18.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Dooling misses, WIlcox rebounds.

Brand posts up and scores, he has 10.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 1st:

Clippers 25
Magic 20

A decent quarter for the Clippers. Though when Kaman and Cassell went out there were a few lapses which allowed the Magic to cut down on the lead a little.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Nice pass from Wilcox to Mobley for the score.

Garrity hits a 3.

Mobley banks it in.

Clips up 29-23.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ross with the steal.

Livingston losses but HOward misses the easiest dunk ever!!!

Wilcox dunks on the other end.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Shot clock violation on the Magic.

Mobley over Franchis for the score.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Magic miss.

Howard fouls Wilcox.

Clips up 33-23.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ross drives to the lane off-balanced, makes it and gets fouled!!!

Clips up, 35-23.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

That's more like it!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ross makes the FT.

Dooling drives to the hole and Livingston fouls him.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wilcox makes the tough hook and gets fouled.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Stevenson makes a long 2.

Brain Hill get a technical.

Clips up 38-27.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand misses from around the FT line.

Dooling makes a long 2.

Ross drives to the hole and gets fouled, will shoot 2.

Clippers up, 39-29.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Hedo gets fouled and makes both FT's.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand misses the jumper.

Dooling misses the layup.

Cassell misses and Kaman misses the tip.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman picks up the loose ball foul.

Now Ross picks up a foul his 2nd.

Stevenson with a nice dunk.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand gets fouled, non-shooting.

Timeout

Clippers up, 40-33.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Nevermind, Brand is shooting FT's and he makes both.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ross with the steal.

Brand drives to the hole, makes the shot, and gets fouled. Battie picks up his 3rd. Brand makes the FT.

Clippers up 45-33


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman picks up the foul as Battie completes the "and 1".

Cassell for 3!!!!!!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Dooling makes a jumper.

Ross misses the layup but Brand gets the offensive rebound and gets fouled on the shot. Brand makes 1 FT.

Clippers up 49-38.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I smell a 6 game winning streak


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Garrity scores.

Cassell hits his patent jumper.

Singleton saves the ball.

Mobley missese the 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Timeout by the Clippers.

Clippers up, 51-42.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand makes the jumper from around the FT line.

Nice layup by Hedo over Kaman.

brand misses.

Clippers up, 53-44.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Howard gets fouled and makes 1 FT.

Cassell with a 3!!!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman picks up ihs 3rd foul on Howard.

Howard makes 1 FT.

Mobley for 3!!!

Clippers up 59-46.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

If only we had mags.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley misses a 3 then Franchis misses a layup.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Free Arsenal said:


> I smell a 6 game winning streak


Is this not counting the previous loss to Miami, or a statement that the Clippers will win the _next _six?


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

squeemu said:


> Is this not counting the previous loss to Miami, or a statement that the Clippers will win the _next _six?


Statement. :clap:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Half:

Clippers 59
Magic 49

Solid quarter by the Clippers. A few errors here and there but they did enough to extend their lead out to 10. Everything seems to be flowing for everyone, especially Brand.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

It seems that every time the Clippers could really pull ahead, the Magic come back to make it a game again. The Clippers have had a lot of those lately, and I hope that soon they will be able to truly pull away early, just like they did in the recent home game against Denver.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Free Arsenal said:


> Statement. :clap:


Well, it would be very sweet if the Clippers would be Detroit.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Alright I am back.

Clippers up, 63-55.

Foul on Singleton, non-shooting.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Battie scores.

Mobley for 3!!!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Battie scores again.

Bad pass from Mobley.

Howard scores and gets fouled.

Clippers lead trimmed down to, 66-61.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand misses the layup.

Magic finally miss in the quarter, kaman rebound.

Then Kaman grabs the Mobley miss and scores.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Franchis gets fouled and makes both FT's.

Bad defense by the Clips to start this quarter.

Brand scores from around the FT line.

Clippers up 70-64.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Haha Stevenson misses the easy layup as Mobley blocks it.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Tech on Hedo.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley misses the FT.

Brand to Mobley who gets fouled.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Battie picks up his 4th foul.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman now picks up his 4th.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Singleton to Brand for the score.

Clippers up, 73-66.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand misses but Mobley gets fouled as he tried to rebound it.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Offensive foul on Cassell???!!!

Singleton now gets his 4th .


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

No offensive but these refs started to be really bad and picky to start this 2nd half.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Stevenson makes the long 2.

Cassell misses a 3.

Hedo misses.

Brand gets fouled and he will shoot 2.

Clippers up, 73-70.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

getting awfully close...i dont like where this is going


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand makes both FT's.


Touch foul on Brand. :rofl:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Francis makes only 1 out of 2 FT's.

Offensive foul on Livingston.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Dooliing misses, Wilcox rebounds.

3 seconds violation on Livingston now.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand steals it.

Ross drives to the hole, scores and gets fouled.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Francis with an easy jam.

Brand with a sweet jumper over Howard.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Jump ball between Brand and Garrity.

Clippers up, 80-73.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand wins the jump and scores from long range.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 3rd:

Clippers 82
Magic 73

Horrible quarter by the Clippers. The Clippers almost got their half time lead in the closing minute back but the rest of the quarter was plagued with fouls some good calls some real bad. The Clippers were lacking serious defense in the quarter.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

brand just might get 40 tonite...and he's the only reason why we're maintaning the lead


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Hedo with a 3.

Mobley misses the layup.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston fouls Dooling but Brand blocks the shot to stop the 'and 1'.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston with a nice layup.

Clippers up, 84-77.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston picks up his 4th.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Hedo misses an easy layup.

Wilcox with a long jumper??!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wilcox blocks Howard.

Cassell misses but gets the miss and scores.
Timeout by the Magic.

Clippers up, 88-77


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Garrity misses an open 3.

Cassell hits the jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Dooling misses.

Livingston to Wilcox who scores and gets fouled!!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Stevenson goes to the hole and Livingston fouls him, his 5th.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman air ball the shot.

Mobley fouls Francis on the bump, non-shooting.

Dooling travels.

Clippers up, 92-79.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell misses.

Garrity misses another 3.

Francis fouls Cassell.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell makes both FT's.

Franchis throws it away trying to lob it.

Cassell hits a tough jumper.

Timeout by the Magic.

Clippers up, 96-79.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley fouls Stevenson on a questionable call.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Offensive foul on Wilcox.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Garrity misses another 3 and Kaman steals the rebound away from Howard.

Mobley misses a long 2.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston misses a jumper that goes out of bounds. Not looking pretty but Clips still up 13.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman picks up his 5th foul on Dooling, Dooling will shoot 2.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman makes the tough 8ft hook shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

HORRIBLE call by the refs as Singleton didn't foul. It was a perfect pick.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand fouls Hedo and he will shoot 2. At this point in the game the refs really need to let the game flow, too many stupid fouls.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell hits the tough jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ally-Op for Howard.

Mobley gets fouled on the shot.

Timeout taken.

Clippers up, 100-89.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley only makes 1 out of 2.

Kaman with the block.

Brand misses the tough shot.

Francis scores.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand with the loose ball foul.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Hedo makes both FT's.

Kaman can't get it in and has to take a timeout.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Dooling fouls Cassell, Magic had 1 to give.

Brand scores and gets fouled.


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks heaps Wea :banana: -Unit


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Dooling misses, Singleton rebounds.

Dooling fouls Singleton. Singleton misses both.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Final:

Clippers 106
Magic 94 

It wasn't pretty as there were too many fouls. But a win is a win and this was a good win.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i saw the game, but appreciate your play by play  :banana: 


good game, hope we can use this victory as momentun going into Boston 


CMON CLIPPERS! :banana:


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Yes, they will need the momentum going into Boston, because we all know what happened last time. Now let's hope the Clippers get some revenge on Boston's homecourt!


----------



## jcwla (Jul 3, 2005)

My thoughts on the game and the road trip are at my updated blog:

http://spaces.msn.com/members/clipsandkings


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

if they can stop Paul Pierce...its annoying that usually all the teams big starts

go off on the Clippers hahah :curse: 


or someone who seldom even plays or scores suddenly becomes a threat agaisnt them

hahaha


when Ralph says things like "this guy hasnt made a shot in years " hahahah


:curse:


----------

